# Best lense for portraiture using Nikon D3000?



## mc1979 (Apr 5, 2011)

hi all, just wanted to ask a quick question, I am a newbie to all this as stated before in previous post. My passion for photography lies mainly in portraits using natural light and I'm really just getting started. I have a Nikon D3000 that I just recently got used, it has the kit lense, and I do know that it's gotten reviewed as Nikon's worst DSLR ever, however, I think I've taken some pretty good shots with it and plus with me just starting out I'm learning in all this. I do know that only AF-S lenses can be used with this, and my question is what's the best one for portraits?
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2011)

First of all, you're not quite correct; any Nikon lens built in the last forty years can be used with your camera.  Not all will provide auto-focus or metering, but they will allow you to take a photograph.  As with any gear question, the most important thing is budget.  For crop sensor cameras I like the 50-60mm focal lengths, and you have a choice of several including Nikon and third-party.  If you can afford it, go for Nikon's 50mm 1.4 AF-S G.


----------



## mc1979 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, and my bad about the lense, I misunderstood.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 5, 2011)

tirediron said:


> First of all, you're not quite correct; any Nikon lens built in the last forty years can be used with your camera.  Not all will provide auto-focus or metering, but they will allow you to take a photograph.  As with any gear question, the most important thing is budget.  For crop sensor cameras I like the 50-60mm focal lengths, and you have a choice of several including Nikon and third-party.  If you can afford it, go for Nikon's 50mm 1.4 AF-S G.



+1 on the Nikon's 50mm 1.4 AF-S G! If you can afford it, it is an amazing lens. The AF is fast, accurate even with very shallow DoF at f1.4. If you want an natural light lens that one will do the job perfectly. That was my first very fast lens and didn't realize completely what it meant until I went to shoot outside in a bright day. I needed to shoot at 1/4000s to expose properly at f2.
I highly recommend if you can afford!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

The above suggestions are good.  A 'fast' lens (large maximum aperture) will give you options.  It could help to give you faster shutter speeds (which usually increase sharpness) and a large aperture can give you a shallower DOF, which is often a nice effect for outdoor portraits.

Keep in mind that a much more important factor for portraits is lighting.  You can create great images with your kit lens, provided that you can find/create and use great light.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2011)

Reviewed by who?

The D3000 is not the worst DSLR Nikon has ever. That is absolute nonsense.

There is no one best lens for portraiture.
Portraiture requies a selection of lenses, generally from 50 mm or so out to 200 mm or so, and preferably fast prime lenses rather than zooms.

Which lens needs to be used is determined by a number of factors:

head shot, head and shoulders, 3/4, full.
the number of people in the portrait
depth-of-field desired
etc
By the way, the older Nikon AF-I lenses (like today's AF-S lenses) will also auto focus on your D3000.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 5, 2011)

KmH said:


> Reviewed by who?
> 
> The D3000 is not the worst DSLR Nikon has ever. That is absolute nonsense.


 
Ken Rockwell. I think those are his exact words too. 

To the OP. Don't let Rockwell's review sway you. You have a fine camera, that can take fantastic photos. It has its limitations, but its not pro level $6,000 body either, so that's to be expected. 

Give these folks more to work with, and they will be able to give you better suggestions. Budget, expectations,settings etc. 

Personally, if I had the cash, I would go for the new Nikkor 85mm AF-S f/1.4  to add to my collection for portraits.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2011)

On Ken Rockwells about page, he notes :



> This website is my way of giving back to our community. It is a work of fiction, entirely the product of my own imagination.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 5, 2011)

KmH said:


> On Ken Rockwells about page, he notes :
> 
> 
> 
> > This website is my way of giving back to our community. It is a work of fiction, entirely the product of my own imagination.


 
Doesn't change the fact that in HUGE bold print, at the top of the D3000 review page, first thing the reader sees is this....



> *Nikon D3000*
> *[SIZE=+3]Nikon's Worst DSLR &#8212; Ever. *
> [/SIZE]


 
Nikon D3000

Or the fact that in order to see the text you have quoted, you have to dig for it.  It doesn't appear on his review pages.

Lots of people don't read the fine print, but the bold kind of jumps out and grabs you.

Just sayin'.


----------



## mc1979 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, my budget for a new lense at the moment is $500. I got this camera used, trading in my other for $275, and it was like new, cd's, cords, and strap had never even been unwrapped, so I think I got a sweet deal!  
If I can find it in great shape I will buy used before new. I also just purchased Lightroom 3. 
I can't load some of my pics because I am at work, but I have the habit of doing close ups, and I don't want to be stuck on just close ups! Which I know is something I have to work on myself, not the lenses fault.


----------



## mc1979 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh btw, yes, that was the first bad review I saw of this camera, but not the only


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 5, 2011)

The question was about which lens to use.  I use a 70-200 2.8 for pretty much all portraits, an expensive lens, but a really great one.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 5, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> The question was about which lens to use. I use a 70-200 2.8 for pretty much all portraits, an expensive lens, but a really great one.


 
Yep, and since we're scolding, the OP stated a budget of $500. 


The 50 AF-S 1.4 @ +/- $500 on the eBays seems to fit that rather well.

Remember, try to buy the best glass you can afford. It will stay with you long after the D3000 is gone.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2011)

KmH said:


> Reviewed by who?
> 
> The D3000 is not the worst DSLR Nikon has ever. That is absolute nonsense.
> 
> ...



Keith is right.  The one thing that he didn't mention is that you can actually pretty much do all of the above with a single lens.  You just have to have the working room.  That is why most people, including me, have several lenses we use for portraiture, lack of working room in all situations.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 5, 2011)

Scolding? I simply made my suggestion, I had posted my recommendation before I read the $500 limit. Buy what can be afforded, and if it's not good glass, the end results will reflect that.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd suggest buying a 50mm f1.8 af-d and manually focusing.  They're only around $90 used, or $120 new. 

The 35m f1.8 is also a good choice, but it's a little wide for a portrait lens--just make sure you don't get too close to your subjects (less then 10 feet).  You can always crop later to get the framing you want.


----------



## lizheaemma (Apr 6, 2011)

Another option would be the the 35mm 1.8,which is less pricey.


----------

